# strange snails



## love2fish (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi, I've had the aquarium a little over a year now, I first got some plants and along with them came snails. Then all their relatives showed up! I was loaded with snails, got a couple of clown loaches and a kuhli loach and in a couple of weeks no more snails, not a one. Now, about 10 mos. later I've noticed little white spots on one of the plants and on closer look there are dozens of very small white, conical shaped snails all over the bottom. I don't know of the loaches are eating any of them and they don't seem to get any bigger or go on the walls of the tank. We do use well water because we are on the farm so I'm wondering if this could be where they come from??


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I've got a couple thoughts. By chance is there anyway you can snap a pic or two?

By the description...here's my initial guesses:

1) copepods or cyclops
2) limpets
3) can you tell if their shells are circular like a ramshorn snail? I don't know what this snail is but I have them as well.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I believe I have some of these as well. Mine are white, stay very small, and look like half of a clam shell, somewhat oval-ish. I dont know what they are.*


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

NursePlaty said:


> Mine are white, stay very small, and look like half of a clam shell, somewhat oval-ish.


Now this one definately sounds like a limpet. The "half of a clam shell" was the big clue.

Here's a shot I took a while back of one:


----------



## love2fish (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi all, thanks for replying. The snails are awfully small to get a picture. They are shaped kind of like a Dairy Queen ice cream cone! Really strange!!


----------

